# Union Hand Roasted: Ethiopia Yirgacheffe, washed, Harforsa



## LeeWardle (Nov 16, 2008)

Iv'e had these beans for a couple of weeks. This microlot from Harforsa Co-operative has been enjoyed in my french press a lot. I decided to put it through the espresso machine today: WOW! I wish I had done this when it was fresh from the roastery!

What a gloriously tangy fruity espresso! Tobacco notes for me beautiful caramel finish that lasts and lasts!

It's a shame I only have a couple more cups left!

Amazing!

Lee


----------

